# Business networks



## altern (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello,

does anyone knows alternative chat networks or good discussion forums for business?
any discussion forums references that contain marketplace?

Thank you


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 12, 2022)

Don't know if this applies, but



> The FreeBSD Forums are not an advertising billboard or a "Search Engine Optimization" (SEO) tool. If we find that you use your profile pages, home page link, visitor messages (your own, or those of other members), signatures, private messages, board messages, avatars, or forum posts to promote websites other than your own personal (i.e. non-corporate and non-commercial) homepage or weblog, your account may be *banned on sight*. There will be *no linkdumping*, *no linkbuilding*, and *no backlinking* on the FreeBSD Forums. *There is a zero-tolerance policy in effect. Don't test it.* Moreover, your account details will be reported to various blacklists.











						FreeBSD Forums Rules
					

This section contains general FreeBSD Forums rules which should be followed by all members in order to keep the quality of these forums on a high level.  Though many of the FreeBSD development members read this forum, we cannot always guarantee that we will get to your questions in a timely...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

